# First time hedgehoger



## j0i (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, I just got my first hedgehog and I though I'd introduce him to you and while I'm at it I'll ask a few questions!
This is zissou! The guy at the pet store told me hes 7 months old.








I made him a 4foot by 4foot CandC cage and he seems to like it. He still seems very nervous around me but I've only had him for 4 days.
1st off I'm Feeding him Natural Planet organics cat formula. I looked at the list in one of the other threads and I found a lot of foods that were along the same lines and It seems pretty legit. His stool has been solid until last night. Now some of it is kind of a wet blob. Is this food good? It might just be his nerves because I've been making a point of handling him every night. He ends up just hiding the whole time.
2nd he doesn't seem to like any treats I try to offer him! I've tried meal worms, egg, broccoli, and carrots but he just sniffs it then returns to hiding. 
3rd when I take him out I usually notice that two or three quills come out. Is this normal?
And lastly hes bitten me a few times. I think this might just be when I get a little to close to his face for comfort when picking him up.
Also, thank you so much for the all the information posted on this forum! Without It i'd have no idea where I'd be.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well he is just gorgeous! The searches on here will lead you to a wealth of information. When you can't find something there are certain experts on here that you can seek out for extra advise. Again, he is just wonderful. More pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

ooooh nice coloring! Do you know what they were feeding him? If not the same food he may just be having adjustment tummy issues from changing his food. Not that changing food to a better type isn't a good idea, but they can have tummy trouble when its a sudden change of any kind.

Its great you are handling him consistently. Some just like to hide in their blankets on our laps, that's ok. They still get our smell and handled gently, it takes time for them to get used to us.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

What a beautiful little hedgie. Quillbert also took a lot of time to enjoy treats. He's so picky that he'll only eat canned mealworms. He puts his nose up at the freezedried ones, and strangely enough he ignores the live ones. It's hit or miss tryiing to find a treat they'll like. Just keep offering one for a few days and if that doesn't tempt them try another one. When you do get them to eat a treat be careful to not introduce any others for at least a week. You need to be able to watch for stomach upset, stool changes, allergies, etc... and determine which one it comes from and it's much harder if they're eating a bunch of new foods.

And make sure to visit the toxic/bad food list in the nutrition thread. Basically - no nuts, avocados (toxic), raisins (toxic), grapes (toxic), dried fruit, citrus fruit(pineapple, oranges, lemons, limes, navels, nectarines), watery lettuce/cabbage (can cause diarrhea). Feed fruit sparingly as it is very high in sugar.

Some good treats to try are - meal worms, super worms (chopped up first), wax worms, crickets (back legs removed), dark leaf lettuce, basil, cilantro, green pepper, carrot, pumpkin, sweet potato, Gerbers Meat Sticks Baby Food, and baby food (avoid anything with citrus fruit).


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Awes well he is ADORABLE!
Unless the pet store had papers proving how old your hedgie is, I wouldn't take them entirely at their word. Some pet stores just say that the hedgies are certain ages when they really don't know. Just putting that out there so if he does something that seems more towards the 'younger' side you won't be surprised.
For treats, I've had my hedgie for a year (OMG A YEAR!) and I still have yet to find any treats he likes. Mostly, unless it's late at night and it's time for him to eat, he ignores ALL food I place in front of him. Haven't tried everything yet so we'll see! haha. 
If his quills are coming out, it may mean that he is younger, and is finishing up the process of quilling. If he isn't quilling, be sure to check him for mites and stuff just to make sure that nothing except natural causes is making the quills come out. 
Other than that: AWWE WHAT A CUTE HEDGIE! haha. You are so lucky to have him XD


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Also, I would check to make sure that he really is a boy. You don't want to wake up one morning to discover that your "boy" hedgehog just had a litter of babies. You can tell if he is boy because he will have a "belly button" looking sex organ. Girls have a smooth tummy.


----------



## j0i (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input! His poop is back to normal so I guess whatever that was about is done. His food has cranberry and tomato in it, don't know if thats an issue. Other than that everything is great. I'm cleaning the guys cage today so hes sitting on my lap right now sleeping in a sweater. Just have to wait for the laundry!
Hes not to stoked to be taken out in the day but he kept me up all last night slamming a piece of tubing against the side of his cage. So now were even.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi J!! So glad you signed up on here! Show us pictures of the cage you built. Zissou is very cute.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love his name  and he is adorable!
Welcome to HHC


----------



## Squid (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness, SSOOOoo cute. I love the quilt in the background


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, he's a handsome hedgie! Welcome to HHC


----------

